# man shot in article=my friend



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

-closed-


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

play nice everyone


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> Police said the victim was traveling with another man and a woman. Witnesses told police the three were canvassing the neighborhood attempting to buy a gun.


stupid ass mother fuckers.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your friend is not so bright


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah that part is bullshit, the people down there were trying to sell them jewlery when they stopped at the gas station, and it wasn't even real, it was fake gold plated sh*t. i am told anyways


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> got away on motor scooters


I hope your friend is alright, but seriously, what did he expect....you walk into the hornets nest, dont be suprised when you get stung!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im telling you guys, that part is bullshit. it wasn't even thier fault


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> yeah that part is bullshit, the people down there were trying to sell them jewlery when they stopped at the gas station, and it wasn't even real, it was fake gold plated sh*t. i am told anyways


 why do i not belive that?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

they wouldn't tell police that they were buying a gun then tell me that it was different. the story is made up from the witnesses. you know how the media is.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i dont care what you believe


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah then there was a huge f*cking deal the guy was saying this sh*t is real, and the dude who got shot saying it wasn't and he knew it wasn't and if i was real he wouldn't even buy it, then the dude took it as an insult, and guns were pulled out. im telling you.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

this is bullshit, f*ck you guys, i aint even gunna post this sh*t no more, bitches cant hear what i tell them


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> this is bullshit, f*ck you guys, i aint even gunna post this sh*t no more, bitches cant hear what i tell them












you post something like this, you better be open to criticism.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

whats going on? Dude, are you saying they were buying fake gold jewlery? Why were they in that part of town anways? I assume it was not the best part of town.

My condolences for your friend.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> you post something like this, you better be open to criticism.


 his friend is injured man....have a heart.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, as I cant read the article anymore, I can only comment on what has been said. We all know the media will manipulate stories anyway they want so who really knows.
I am very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Well, as I cant read the article anymore, I can only comment on what has been said. We all know the media will manipulate stories anyway they want so who really knows.
> I am very sorry to hear about your friend.


EDIT: XENON LINK REMOVED


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as I cant read the article anymore, I can only comment on what has been said. We all know the media will manipulate stories anyway they want so who really knows.
> ...


Thanks Drew,
I can easily see how this could get changed around but ultimatly it makes no difference. Wrong place at the wrong time = shitty result.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear about your friend hope he gets better


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

the wrong part of town? dude they crossed the border, it happend 3 minutes into buffalo when they stopped for gas. thats what they were doign in that part of town.

and the media does maniupualte things


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > this is bullshit, f*ck you guys, i aint even gunna post this sh*t no more, bitches cant hear what i tell them
> ...










Exactly.. especially from me







BUt im gonna leave this alone..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

In addition to the motor scooter thing:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nw...-scooter15.html


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

you ra little bitch drew, just had to put the link up, f*ck YOU


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i used to have one of those 1000$ scooters once, i sold it.

i played aroudn with it, got it up to 50k/ph


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> In addition to the motor scooter thing:
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nw...-scooter15.html


 hahaha... for some reason gangs on motorized scooters doesn't sound to fearsome

now if these scooters had rocket launchers or something cool like that....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> you ra little bitch drew, just had to put the link up, f*ck YOU


 lets all take a breath here.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> you ra little bitch drew, just had to put the link up, f*ck YOU


 not qutie my type, sorry. :/


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> hahaha... for some reason gangs on motorized scooters doesn't sound to fearsome
> 
> now if these scooters had rocket launchers or something cool like that....


 Nah.. here in Cali, we'll just run up on ya, take your damn scooter, and pawn the mofo!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to the motor scooter thing:
> ...


 its the ruff ryders...







..

so your friend really didn't stab somebody??and why wuld the guy that was selling whatever be inside the car...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Drew said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > this is bullshit, f*ck you guys, i aint even gunna post this sh*t no more, bitches cant hear what i tell them
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

this guy has a fuckin .45 as his avatar, a white eminem-wannabe as his sig, and he's complaining that his friend got shot. LOL oh the irony


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> this guy has a fuckin .45 as his avatar, a white eminem-wannabe as his sig, and he's complaining that his friend got shot. LOL oh the irony


 exactly what im talking about!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> this guy has a fuckin .45 as his avatar, a white eminem-wannabe as his sig, and he's complaining that his friend got shot. LOL oh the irony


 LOL thats what i was thinking


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

f*ck you little bitches, the avatar has nothign to do with anything, i like guns/piranha/p*ssy/and real music, so what the f*ck is your problem with the avatar


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> f*ck you little bitches, the avatar has nothign to do with anything, i like guns/piranha/p*ssy/and real music, so what the f*ck is your problem with the avatar












who wants to bet hes a rich kid wanna-be hardcore?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah lets see how many more "f*ck you"s we can draw out of him

and anyway the rapper is just another "f*ck you ill slaughter yo ass while i puff on my bong", so id say it correlates with my hypocrisy argument quite nicely


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> this guy has a fuckin .45 as his avatar, a white eminem-wannabe as his sig, and he's complaining that his friend got shot. LOL oh the irony


 P-45, do you just like to rag on people or what? So, the guy likes rap and has a gun in his avatar. So??? Remember when you made your feelings know in a certain little post and you really got kicked around for it? That seems a little ironic to me. His friend got shot man. Like Xenon said, have a heart. Why does everyone jump on the "kick em in the head" band wagon in these situations? It's crap man. Its sad too. This is suppose to be a forum where you can get info for your fish and a place to talk about some other subjects too. We are all suppose to respect other members. Not jump on them for what they post.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Was it any of these guys..


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

This is just pathetic guys. Just sad. Real sad.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think he could be the one on the left


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

marscounty said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > this guy has a fuckin .45 as his avatar, a white eminem-wannabe as his sig, and he's complaining that his friend got shot. LOL oh the irony
> ...


i, and most everyone else ill presume, lost all respect for this guy when he started spewing out "f*ck you"s like a 12 yr old

in addition, its pretty stupid to make a post and expect nothing but sympathy out of it

in addition, i dont recall a post where i felt hurt or attacked. If your referring to perhaps incest or necrophilia or baby-killing, I'm quite content with my views regardless of what others may think


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Like how everyone lost respect for you when you posted how you felt about your non-existent sister? Did you like how everybody jumped on you? My point is a person got shot. If everyone thought that was the funniest thing in the world, it still would be right.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sorry i edited a bit too late

in addition, i dont recall a post where i felt hurt or attacked. If your referring to perhaps incest or necrophilia or baby-killing, I'm quite content with my views regardless of what others may think

i was_ never _offended in any manner when the forum disagreed with my views-- and like any rational person, i fully expected it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and i DEFINITELY didnt go around saying "f*ck you little bitches" and repeating it 6 times over, in any thread, period


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok sure, I really believe you P45. Not. So every comment that has been made since had no effect? Sure Ok. This is just a sad situation. No matter what the guy said. And its sad that Xenon's board gets wasted on this kinda crap. So I am not givin it anymore.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and there was Peace


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peace, honda, not_ Surrender_


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

:laugh:








<-----this is the p-fury symobol for peace


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man I love it when everyone speaks their mind about important topics


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Was it any of these guys..


 hahaha where did you get this pic? i remember these guys having a website it was hilarious got a link? hehe


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

they are the icy hot stunddaz not sure a site though its like icy hot stunnaz or somethin like that i used to have 2 of there albums but i deleted after i heard it cuz it was too bad haha they tend to say the "N" word alot and i dont think white ppl should do that heh


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

mtx1 said:


> they are the icy hot stunddaz not sure a site though its like icy hot stunnaz or somethin like that i used to have 2 of there albums but i deleted after i heard it cuz it was too bad haha they tend to say the "N" word alot and i dont think white ppl should do that heh


 hahahahahaha ill look around for it.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Peace, honda, not_ Surrender_










we all know you're not one to surrender


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Was it any of these guys..
> ...


 PACKman actually had a thread going about these guys before in the lounge...



mtx1 said:


> they are the icy hot stunddaz not sure a site though its like icy hot stunnaz or somethin like that i used to have 2 of there albums but i deleted after i heard it cuz it was too bad haha they tend to say the "N" word alot and i dont think white ppl should do that heh


These guys actually had an album going??







Hope they didnt think they'd make Platnium with it..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bling..bling..icy cold stunaz...u best watch out...hahaha..

yeah theres a thread somewhere that i did on these mofo..


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ima try and find the album


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

The bottom line is anything could happen to the best of us and life is to short....
i had a friend that was killed over 10 bucks..

people die for looking at someone else side ways....

there are sickos out there.. you just got to do your thing....








hope you friend is aight....
One...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow you guys sure know how to offer the cold shoulder.

Sorry to hear about your friend. I didnt read the article [not available] but if hes still alive...hope he gets better soon..


----------

